
Ask HN: Any experiences with Aliyun, Alibaba's cloud offering? - oger
I just started to research into Alibaba&#x27;s cloud offering Aliyun. They started their massive international rollout last year and I would like to learn about some experiences on their infrastructure vs. the other global contenders before considering them. What works well? Where are the rough edges?What workloads are well suited for their offer? Thx.
======
ddorian43
Do they have us/eu site/datacenters ?

~~~
oger
Not yet but I expect that pretty soon given that they earmarked $1Bn. for
international expansion. Footprint so far is East China (2 regions), North
China (2 regions), South China, Hong Kong, Singapore, US East, US West. Their
website says: "At present, AliCloud has regional nodes in Beijing, Hong Kong,
Shenzhen, Qingdao, Hangzhou, Shanghai, Singapore, and the United States. New
data centers are also planned for Japan, Europe, the Middle East and
elsewhere."

~~~
ddorian43
Can you find pricing for they table+messages services ?

